# Che schifo!



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

*Torino, due nuovi casi di mozzarelle blu scoperti in un supermercato di Rivoli*












Torino, 23 lug. - (Adnkronos) - Due casi di mozzarella blu sono stati scoperti nella produzione dell'azienda bolognese Granarolo. I prodotti erano in vendita in un supermercato di Rivoli, in provincia di Torino. Lo rivela 'La Stampa'.
"Le mozzarelle con il marchio Granarolo - riporta il quotidiano - sono state acquistate all'ipermercato Auchan di Rivoli, alle porte del capoluogo piemontese. Il caso è già al vaglio del procuratore Raffaele Guariniello, titolare dell'inchiesta, e gli esami dell'Istituto zooprofilattico confermano che la causa dell'insolita colorazione è sempre lo pseudomonas fluorescens, un batterio che tende a virare al blu e che prolifera a velocità e in quantità enorme se esistono carenze igieniche nell'acqu.
"Sulle confezioni sequestrate a Torino - prosegue - c'è scritto chiaramente che viene utilizzato latte italiano", ma esisterebbe un collegamento con l'azienda tedesca Milchwerk Jager di Haag, in alta Baviera, a cui fanno riferimento gli altri casi scoperti finora: "Agli inquirenti risulta un legame tra le due industrie. La Granarolo acquista dalla collega tedesca materiale per lavorare alcuni prodotti".




:incazzato:  che mondo di merda ...


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2010)

Mi stanno inquinando un prodotto buonissimo!!!! 

Tutto sommato questa batte la mozzarella con la diossina! :unhappy:

Non ho parole, mi chiedo perchè i produttori seri napoletani non insorgano!!!!!!!!!!


E' disgustosa pure a vederla! :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi stanno inquinando un prodotto buonissimo!!!!
> 
> Tutto sommato questa batte la mozzarella con la diossina! :unhappy:
> 
> ...


C'e' poco da fare, oramai sono stati bollati con la diossina anche dove della diossina non v'e' traccia.

La Campania e' fottuta a vita :unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

Ecco spiegato perché la terra è blu :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

L'inquinamento del latte viene da batteri fecali. Non ci vuole molto per inquinare una partita di latte sia involontariamente, sia con dolo. Il latte è un fantastico terreno di coltura.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ecco spiegato perché la terra è blu :rotfl:


Ma non era il cielo quello blu? ... e' veramente tutto sottosopra :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'e' poco da fare, oramai sono stati bollati con la diossina anche dove della diossina non v'e' traccia.
> 
> La Campania e' fottuta a vita :unhappy:


 Come sono infelice...:unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come sono infelice...:unhappy: :unhappy:


TU? Sapessi io :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> TU? Sapessi io :unhappy:


  Campana?


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

eliade ha detto:


> campana?



si.


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> si.


 Anche io!


----------

